# Lancome Swatches



## Allura Beauty (May 26, 2014)

French Riviera Azur Chic Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 28, 2014)

French Riviera Le Stylo Waterproof Long Lasting Eyeliners


----------

